# Blue CREE Aspherical Mag



## katsyonak (Dec 11, 2007)

This emitter

This driver

This 50mm x 35mm aspheric lense

This blue glow in the dark powder

This HAIII heatsink

2 x AW Protected LiIon "C" Cells with a 1" PVC adapter

and a 2D blue MAG-LITE:

































Blue after glow:





Close range wall beam shots:










Outside beam shots:






























Outside beam shots (long range):















Thank you for looking


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 11, 2007)

First different colored Aspheric Mod I've seen, I'm guessing the beam is quite visible at night.

:goodjob:


----------



## katsyonak (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes it is, I really didn't think it would be like that, but the beam is surprisingly visible at night.


----------



## LukeA (Dec 11, 2007)

Very nice.

You know you can focus it tighter? You lose the die projection, but get a tighter, brighter spot.


----------



## ICUDoc (Dec 12, 2007)

FULLY freaky appearance on those walls- it looks like it sits in space, not on the building wall!!!
I guess that's blue light for ya'.
Thanks for the look!


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 12, 2007)

_Please_ don't forget to keep pics to 800 pixels wide. Thanks.


----------



## katsyonak (Dec 12, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> _Please_ don't forget to keep pics to 800 pixels wide. Thanks.


Done. Sorry about that


----------



## katsyonak (Dec 12, 2007)

LukeA said:


> Very nice.
> 
> You know you can focus it tighter? You lose the die projection, but get a tighter, brighter spot.


Will try that, I didn't play much with it's focus actually.


----------



## katsyonak (Dec 12, 2007)

ICUDoc said:


> FULLY freaky appearance on those walls- it looks like it sits in space, not on the building wall!!!
> I guess that's blue light for ya'.
> Thanks for the look!


You're right, it does look like it's in mid air before the building oo:


----------



## UncleFester (Dec 12, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and DON'T look into that beam unless you're at least a 100 yards away. I built a royal blue AA [email protected] for a friend and thought it'd be interesting to see what effect the beam had. Immediately afterward I was concerned I had permanently hurt my eyes. This is with a MadMax Lite sandwich, 2 AA alkaline, and a 20mm reflector.. That LiIon powered Aspheric might be dangerous at close range. 

I believe LukeA is right. If you loosen the head until it almost falls off, the light now going into your spill goes into the beam. You do lose the picture of the die though. As you turn the head out, the picture sort of comes back but it's never clear like your pictures. 
Have fun with it.


----------



## traildesaster (Dec 12, 2007)

Thats really amazing. But why blue? Glow Powder ok, Maglite ok, but why the LED?

Did you have to machine the head, or the lens?

Please post some pics with the highest concentration and a loong distance!

Gruß td


----------



## Jarzaa (Dec 12, 2007)

Based on how the LED chip looks that seems to be previous generation Cree XR LED and not the XR-E. With blue XR-E it would be over twice as bright


----------



## crackerkorean (Dec 12, 2007)

Newb question, what did you mix with the glow powder to get it to stick?

I gotta try this, thats awesome!!


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 12, 2007)

WOW! That ROCKS! You can scare the kids with that one 

Great FUN light! (Now if you can only get it to project the Bat Signal)


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 12, 2007)

Man, that's nice. I presume if you shone it on a red coloured/illuminated building there'd be even more of a 3D effect. If you could get Cree to make the die in the Batman logo shape instead of square...

If a tri-colour LED was used would it just project the three dice next to each other?


----------



## LukeA (Dec 12, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> Man, that's nice. I presume if you shone it on a red coloured/illuminated building there'd be even more of a 3D effect. If you could get Cree to make the die in the Batman logo shape instead of square...
> 
> If a tri-colour LED was used would it just project the three dice next to each other?



The center could be in focus, but the portions of each die nearer the outside would probably end up somewhat blurry.


----------



## katsyonak (Dec 12, 2007)

UncleFester said:


> Do yourself a favor and DON'T look into that beam unless you're at least a 100 yards away. I built a royal blue AA [email protected] for a friend and thought it'd be interesting to see what effect the beam had. Immediately afterward I was concerned I had permanently hurt my eyes. This is with a MadMax Lite sandwich, 2 AA alkaline, and a 20mm reflector.. That LiIon powered Aspheric might be dangerous at close range.


Thanks for the tip, I didn't know blue light isn't good for you. Anyway, I didn't look into the beam and have no intension of doing it. Actually I rarely use this light as it not very practical.


----------



## katsyonak (Dec 12, 2007)

traildesaster said:


> Thats really amazing. But why blue? Glow Powder ok, Maglite ok, but why the LED?
> 
> Did you have to machine the head, or the lens?
> 
> ...


Well, I bought the LED out of curiosity and had a spare Mag, spare Aspheric lense etc., I never even planned this mod.
I didn't machine anything, just shaved the reflector's lips so the Aspheric lense will get deeper in the head.
I will try to take more pics when I can. I have this mod for some time and the reason I didn't share it here was because I didn't have good outside shots and I eventually decided to settle for those ugly building pics.


----------



## katsyonak (Dec 12, 2007)

crackerkorean said:


> Newb question, what did you mix with the glow powder to get it to stick?
> 
> I gotta try this, thats awesome!!


I used 2 ton clear weld 30 minutes epoxy glue. I mixed approximately 1/3 glow powder and 2/3 epoxy.


----------



## Nake (Dec 12, 2007)

It says "custom order" for the emitter on KD. Did it take long to get it?


----------



## Waffle (Dec 13, 2007)

That is very cool.


----------



## KrisP (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm making a 1C version with a red cree... I broke the dome off though, so i'm awaiting the arrival of another


----------



## katsyonak (Dec 13, 2007)

Nake said:


> It says "custom order" for the emitter on KD. Did it take long to get it?


I don't remember waiting too long for it and I had other things in that order too. I thing it took maybe a week more than usual.


----------



## katsyonak (Dec 14, 2007)

KrisP said:


> I'm making a 1C version with a red cree... I broke the dome off though, so i'm awaiting the arrival of another


What driver do you use to run the red CREE? I know that red (and green) CREEs VF is about 2.2V (maybe even up to 2.6V?). I used this driver to run a red CREE for a while, it was very nice but while experementing with it something went wrong and it was eventually fried.


----------



## KrisP (Dec 14, 2007)

I tested the red cree with two DX boards, one was the 700mA driver with the AMC7135 regs, I measured the output current and it was around 660-670mA. I also put a 5-mode 1000mA driver in parallel after the 700mA board to get multi-modes which worked well The 5-mode has three AMC7135 regs, so I plan to just desolder one and see how it goes as a 700mA multi-mode driver, when my new LED arrives


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 14, 2007)

KrisP said:


> I also put a 5-mode 1000mA driver in parallel after the 700mA board ...


What does that mean? :thinking:


----------



## KrisP (Dec 15, 2007)

Sorry, I meant the 5-mode 1000mA driver was wired in parallel to the 700mA regulator board. 

So:
Battery -> switch -> 700mA reg board -> 5-mode 1000mA board -> LED.
The first board just limited the current to 700mA so the 5-mode board would only have a max setting of 700mA rather than 1A. Since the red LED Vf is so low, the voltage drops of the two boards didn't affect the output at all.


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 15, 2007)

KrisP, I think that's better described as the first board is driving the second board, not that they're in parallel to each other. It seems like a good way to do it for a low voltage LED.


----------



## KrisP (Dec 15, 2007)

Ahhh... Yes, because they're not coming from the same supply, one is actually supplying the other


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 15, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> It seems like a good way to do it for a low voltage LED.


Now that I think about it, why not just disable one of the AMC7135s from the 5 mode board?


----------



## katsyonak (Dec 16, 2007)

Added 3 longer range outside beam shots.


----------



## Blue72 (Dec 16, 2007)

Any reason for using a blue led, other than looking really cool?


----------



## katsyonak (Dec 17, 2007)

Not really. As I mentioned earlier, I bought the blue CREE out of curiosity and since I had the other parts I made it an Aspheric, but it wasn't planned and it's not a very practical light.


----------



## KrisP (Feb 29, 2008)

I finally ended up making a red version... I used one of the DX 5 mode 1050mA boards with one reg removed, so it's about 670mA. It doesn't look anywhere near as bright or as focused as yours but does make a visible red beam of light at night


----------



## Masque (Feb 29, 2008)

So very shiny. Sigh. Next paycheck!


----------



## Monkeyboab (Mar 2, 2008)

Amazing beam, unusual looking in the blue. Im wanting to do this with a Q5. Couple of questions is the reflector back in the light? and secondly what do you apply the glow power and epoxy mix to?

Thanks Rob


----------



## katsyonak (Mar 2, 2008)

Monkeyboab said:


> :
> ...Couple of questions is the reflector back in the light?



The reflector is in but it's bottom part is cut and it's upper part lips are sanded so it will go deeper inside the head.

Here are some pictures I posted in a different thread of my 1D Mag Q5 Aspheric. It has an aluminum reflector but it's the same with the original reflector.

The shaved reflector:






The shaved reflector deeper in the head:





And with the lens above it:







Monkeyboab said:


> :
> ... and secondly what do you apply the glow power and epoxy mix to?


I used Devcon 2 ton clear 30 minutes epoxy glue, mixed approximately 1/3 glow powder and 2/3 epoxy, which I applied around the emitter on the tower part of the heatsink.






Hope it helps


----------



## katsyonak (Mar 2, 2008)

Masque said:


> So very shiny. Sigh. Next paycheck!


I know how you feel. I'm currently out of budget too


----------



## katsyonak (Mar 2, 2008)

KrisP said:


> I finally ended up making a red version... I used one of the DX 5 mode 1050mA boards with one reg removed, so it's about 670mA. It doesn't look anywhere near as bright or as focused as yours but does make a visible red beam of light at night


Very nice!
Would love to see some beam shots of it if you can take some


----------



## Monkeyboab (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Katsonyak, id heard you needed the reflector out for aspherics. Thats a neat job with the glow powder and epoxy very nice took me a minute to get what I was looking at. Do you have a link to your 1D Q5 mod?

Cheers Rob


----------



## katsyonak (Mar 2, 2008)

I never created a thread about it, but it's a Ledean's Mag 1D Grooved / Finned with the same lens and heatsink as this Blue CREE Aspherical Mag, CREE Q5 WC, KD 1AA 3W LED MCU Circuit Board (0.8V-7V) and Kiu's VL Stainless Steel bezel.

Here are some pictures of it:


----------



## KrisP (Mar 2, 2008)

katsyonak said:


> Very nice!
> Would love to see some beam shots of it if you can take some


I still can't work out how to take color accurate beamshots  I'll try again but can't promise anything.


----------



## katsyonak (Mar 3, 2008)

That's okay. I'm not much of a photographer myself so I can't help on that. For me any picture would be fine and it doesn't have to be accurate. I Just wanted to get the general idea on the red one.


----------



## supersund (Mar 6, 2008)

could you have done this mod with regular D alkies? im thinking about doing this but i dont want to use li-ions.


----------



## rizky_p (Mar 6, 2008)

how hard can we push blue cree?


----------



## katsyonak (Mar 6, 2008)

supersund said:


> could you have done this mod with regular D alkies? im thinking about doing this but i dont want to use li-ions.


How about a 6AA>2D adapter?


----------



## katsyonak (Mar 6, 2008)

rizky_p said:


> how hard can we push blue cree?


I have no idea.


----------



## supersund (Mar 6, 2008)

on second thought, im going to try it with 18650 li-ion cells. the only actual mods to the mag were to the reflector, correct?


----------



## katsyonak (Mar 6, 2008)

The reflector and the switch. You cut the tower plastic part of it and solder wires that connect the switch to the driver.
Have a look at these two great tutorials by Nereus:

Tutorial: this is how you build 4*seoul 2D mag (w/ lot of pics!) 

Tutorial: this is how you build Aspherical Mag! w/pics


----------



## supersund (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks! i'll let you know how it turns out. this will be my first mod!


----------



## katsyonak (Mar 7, 2008)

Good luck with your first mod


----------



## KrisP (Mar 9, 2008)

Here is a few inside shots. I couldn't find anywhere outside to shoot, everything is too close. The only things that at distance are trees but the red doesn't reflect back off trees very well. The LED has the same pattern as your's but my photo hosting has shrunk my pictures so that it's not visible.

This is how bright it is on my roof, but it's not yellow, it's actually red...





This is with camera settings changed which gives the correct colour but not the correct brightness...





And the LED... It's centered, the camera is angled.





The actual light


----------



## Nos (Mar 9, 2008)

nice nice, how many lumes has the emmiter?


----------



## KrisP (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLamp7090XR.pdf

The red is rated at 40lm @ 350mA, mine's getting about 670mA on high.


----------



## katsyonak (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice pictures, KrisP :twothumbs
I like the actual light too. Is that a 1C Mag with modamag's MagClickie?


----------



## KrisP (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, a Ledean 1C with MagClickie. Ledean sent me the wrong colour and was nice enough to let me keep the wrong one and still sent me the pewter one (although that was cut wrong) that I had ordered 

I will find somewhere outdoors with a long distance flat wall for beam shots soon


----------



## DaKine One (Mar 25, 2011)

I was wondering if you guys are selling these blue and red aspherical lights or could possiblly make one to sell. I really like the blue mag katsyonak.:thumbsup:


----------

